# Revisiting old photos. A new take on old shots.



## Bobw235 (Oct 30, 2016)

Some photos I took in 2012 on a visit to see our grandson over in England. These were taken in a town called Diddlebury, where we'd rented a cottage on a farm. Great place for photography. The landscape was beautiful. I'm using software to create new versions of these shots, in the first four combining black & white with color for a different look.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Great shots, Bob!


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 30, 2016)

That's an interesting effect to try. Next rainy day I might fool around with the same thing on some old photos.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 30, 2016)

Love these. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for the comments. I get lots of pleasure working with my old shots. There are so many possibilities that the software opens up for me. Sometimes you take a shot that was originally kind of dull and create something new and interesting. I may frame one or more of these.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 30, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> That's an interesting effect to try. Next rainy day I might fool around with the same thing on some old photos.



I'm using software from MacPhun for these.  I got their Creative Kit 2016 earlier this year. Lots of tools. Also used Aurora HDR for some of these. MacPhun is coming out with a new program in November called Luminar.  Released initially for the Mac OS.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 30, 2016)

A new look for a shot I took in Nova Scotia.


Sunset in Nova Scotia. Took this from our B&B where we stayed for the first few days of our trip.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)

Very nice Bob, I especially like the Nova Scotia photo!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2016)

Love the photos of the rocks in Nova Scotia. Did you notice the happy pumpkin face in the rock on the bottom right of the photo. That caught my eye. I guess I have a vivid imagination. Seriously, they all are beautiful photos.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 31, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very nice Bob, I especially like the Nova Scotia photo!



Thanks SB. It's so enjoyable re-visiting old photos and trying to improve/change their look. Both of these shots were from where we initially stayed in NS, just north of Dartmouth, along the coast. We arrived a day ahead of Hurricane Bob, changing our plans at the last minute to catch the Cat Ferry out of Portland to make it across to Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Love the photos of the rocks in Nova Scotia. Did you notice the happy pumpkin face in the rock on the bottom right of the photo. That caught my eye. I guess I have a vivid imagination. Seriously, they all are beautiful photos.



Thanks Ruth. I'd not noticed that, but you're very observant.  I'm happy that you are enjoying the shots. I have many more in my Nova Scotia album.


----------

